

How To Run A Beta Test... Or Not? - Jim_Neath
http://www.namesuppressed.com/syneryder/2004/betapostmortem.shtml

======
matt1
On that note:

I'm building a site and would eventually like to start accepting email
addresses for beta testers. I've never done beta testing before and don't know
where to begin. How do you email everybody? Do you send them all the same
email, or do you individually email everybody with a personalized beta code so
that you can keep track of how many people are participating? It's all very
foreign to me...

Any suggestions?

~~~
DenisM
I suggest using mailchimp for mass-email. They track link clicks etc and also
support templates so that you can send "Hello Jack, here's the beta link you
asked about" to a many people at once. Make sure to enable google analytics
integration as well. I didn't try personalized beta code, but more information
is always better than less information.

------
Shamiq
Published 2004.

~~~
Jim_Neath
I didn't actually notice the date until after I'd posted it. A lot of the
information still seems relevant now though.

